# Guns of Yesteryear in Tunnel Hill GA



## Lorren68 (Aug 14, 2011)

I finaly was able to make the trip up today, he had quite a bit of Primitive and modern ML stuff in the store.  I asked about powder and he quoted me a price about $5 per pound cheaper than Deer Creek, unfortunatly he does not take credid or debit cards, so I wasted that trip.  He did have pillow ticking and over powder cards on the shelf, and lots of eye candy on the walls and racks.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this a new business? Haven't heard of it. What's the address, I'll keep it on file.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 16, 2011)

It's on Hwy. 41 in Tunnel Hill.  Just south of the I75 TH exit on the left.


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 16, 2011)

He is a good guy to deal with but he has strange hours. He's open in the evening on weekdays and all day on Saturday.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 16, 2011)

The shop is a small building on the right just after the two lanes north come together.  I was looking at some of the guns he had(SWEEEEEET), and I found a few things I could use. My only disappointment was he did not take plastic, so I had to leave empty handed.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Will he take a personal check? Or is he a cash only business?


----------



## CAL (Aug 16, 2011)

Need better directions guys.You all know where you are talking about but us down here in south Ga.ain't got a clue!


----------



## georgiabound (Aug 16, 2011)

I75 north to Tunnel Hill - Ringgold exit. Turn left off exit. Go about 5 miles (+-) and shop is on the left. Place has been there for about 30 years.



About 15 miles before Tennessee/Georgia line


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 16, 2011)

georgiabound said:


> I75 north to Tunnel Hill - Ringgold exit. Turn left off exit. Go about 5 miles (+-) and shop is on the left. Place has been there for about 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 miles before Tennessee/Georgia line



I-75 NORTH
TAKE EXIT 336
LEFT OFF EXIT ONTO HWY. 41 GEORGIA 3 NORTH
APPROX. 5-7 MILES ON RIGHT
DURING THIS 5-7 MILES YOU WILL PASS THRU TUNNEL HILL CITY LIMITS - HWY. 41 WILL GO FROM 4 LANES TO 2 LANES - AFTER IT TURNS TO A 2 LANE IT IS ABOUT 1 MILE NORTH OF THE LANE REDUCTION...

COMING SOUTH FROM CHATTANOOGA TN
TAKE I-75 SOUTH TO EXIT 345
GO RIGHT OFF EXIT ONTO GEORGIA 3 - HWY 41.
GO ABOUT 4 MILES AND STORE WILL BE ON LEFT

ALSO CHECK HOURS BEFORE GOING - THEY ARE NOT OPEN THROUGH THE DAY NORMALLY.


Guns of Yesteryear
3936 Chattanooga Rd
Tunnel Hill, GA 30755
706-673-2506


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 16, 2011)

georgiabound said:


> I75 north to Tunnel Hill - Ringgold exit. Turn left off exit. Go about 5 miles (+-) and shop is on the left. Place has been there for about 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 miles before Tennessee/Georgia line



Its on the right .


----------



## georgiabound (Aug 17, 2011)

Fellows, not arguing here but, the exit I was referring to was the "Truck City" exit. If you take it and turn left (south) on highway 41, the shop WILL be on the left.


Been in this area 53 + years and I know right from left. LOL


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 17, 2011)

georgiabound said:


> Fellows, not arguing here but, the exit I was referring to was the "Truck City" exit. If you take it and turn left (south) on highway 41, the shop WILL be on the left.
> 
> 
> Been in this area 53 + years and I know right from left. LOL



Correct-been in Whitfield County for 44 years. Also, if you take Highway 41 north off I-75 at 336 exit at Dalton go through Rocky Face and Tunnel Hill, GA and the shop will be on the right .


----------



## poolecw (Aug 17, 2011)

Jim Ammons said:


> Correct-been in Whitfield County for 44 years. Also, if you take Highway 41 north off I-75 at 336 exit at Dalton go through Rocky Face and Tunnel Hill, GA and the shop will be on the right .



LOL, Hwy 41 crosses I-75 about 100 times.  You could take any one of those exits and find your way to the store.


I've never been in there.   Is he strickly muzzleloading or does he carry other things as well?


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 18, 2011)

He's mostly black powder but he has a rack for old military rifles there in the middle of his small shop. Behind the counter he has a small number of more modern guns. His shop is a small log cabin about the size of a postage stamp but well worth the stop if you want to see old and unusual stuff.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Do Randy and Gary still own it?  I saw Gary about a year ago, and he said he was still in it.  I think they have been in business there for 25 yrs or so.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave in N GA said:


> He's mostly black powder but he has a rack for old military rifles there in the middle of his small shop. Behind the counter he has a small number of more modern guns. His shop is a small log cabin about the size of a postage stamp but well worth the stop if you want to see old and unusual stuff.



The store was burglarized about a year or so ago and many firearms were stolen. Some were recovered - and some were not. The inventory has been reduced since that time.  The criminals who took the items were caught. The store did have alot of firearms at one time.

Story: http://daltondailycitizen.com/local/x488826373/Arrests-made-in-gun-theft-case


----------



## Mosin (Sep 27, 2011)

Randy an Gary are still there.  Several Military surplus rifles and a bunch of BP stuff.  Like they said ODD HOURS but worth the trip.  Bring CASH he don't accept plastic.  I thing the exit # is 345  Ringgold Tunnell Hill.


----------



## oldseven (Oct 1, 2011)

There are two banks just south of the shop less than a mile in distance. Both have atms.


----------

